# Can't play burned CDs???



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

:thumbdwn: 
Guys - 

On my 01 540i (in dash CD, regular sound), the CD player rejects CDs I burn on my Mac at home (OS 10.3.5 Panther). I have had this problem on some old DVD/CD players, but not on CD players. Is this a fault of my OEM CD player, or what?

thanks

nate


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Have you tried using a different brand of blanks?


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

natotx said:


> :thumbdwn:
> Guys -
> 
> On my 01 540i (in dash CD, regular sound), the CD player rejects CDs I burn on my Mac at home (OS 10.3.5 Panther). I have had this problem on some old DVD/CD players, but not on CD players. Is this a fault of my OEM CD player, or what?
> ...


Check your radio's manual and make sure it is able to play CD-R/ CD-RW's.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

AFAIK, they play only CD-R, not CD-RW.


----------



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

Alex -

Thanks. I was using CD-RWs. My manual says nothing about what types of media the CD player likes, so I will have to try some plain CD-Rs...

thanks again

nate



Alex Baumann said:


> AFAIK, they play only CD-R, not CD-RW.


  :bigpimp:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Should be able to handle CD-Rs and CD-RWs. Make sure you are burning a standard audio CD? And try different media and burning at slower speeds.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Should be able to handle CD-Rs and CD-RWs. Make sure you are burning a standard audio CD? And try different media and burning at slower speeds.


I'm not sure about the new readers, but my old Coupe (MY2000 with CD-Changer) didn't play CD-RWs.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> I'm not sure about the new readers, but my old Coupe (MY2000 with CD-Changer) didn't play CD-RWs.


The in-dash Business CD unit in a 2003 E39 can handle CD-RWs. Don't know about older ones.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> The in-dash Business CD unit in a 2003 E39 can handle CD-RWs. Don't know about older ones.


Cool. Didn't know that.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

*cd*

CDr's should work best. But make sure you are making a "music" cd not a data cd. Data cd's will play on the computer but not on a cd player. Also make sure you are burning wav files and not some compressed format like mp3.


----------



## SoundzFat (Oct 11, 2004)

natotx said:


> :thumbdwn:
> Guys -
> 
> On my 01 540i (in dash CD, regular sound), the CD player rejects CDs I burn on my Mac at home (OS 10.3.5 Panther). I have had this problem on some old DVD/CD players, but not on CD players. Is this a fault of my OEM CD player, or what?
> ...


I have an 01 X5, same problem..... I'm in the music business and burn quite a few CD's (-R's only, no CD-RW's!) for referencing in the car....no problem in my 01 audi, and other players I've tried. This circumstance and the fact that I want aux inputs for my iPod have forced me to consider replacing the head unit.....In research now, but hooked up with a company here in LA area that seems to know what they are doing in regards to all this... will advise when I make a decision!

dave


----------



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

*Ah-ha*

:thumbup: 
Won't play Verbatim CD-RWs. Will play Memorex CD-Rs. Nice...


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Try higher quality media, like Sony.

Back in 2000, I had the chance to do some media tests and Memorex was junk at the time. (We had a modified CD player that had an LCD display hooked to the error detection circuit that would tell us the number of errors corrected per second reading CD-Rs... with Sony discs around 2-5 errors/s and Memorex discs in the 200+ errors/s.)


----------



## SoundzFat (Oct 11, 2004)

*CD-R's, head unit, and BMW*

Well, I found out that with the Business CD system I have in my '01 X5, it is impossible to just change the head unit and expect to have the system work. After finding what we (high end car audio shop) thought to be the perfect unit, the new Alpine, which SAYS it will keep the steering wheel controls, and comes with the available hook up for the iPod which is accessible from the head unit, we found out that the car would need to be completely rewired for it all to work...(the speakers read signal from the computer in the car/ factory head unit), so the boys in Germany basically don't want you messing with their system.... so for me, I have tried the different media (and even some different disks out of the same box, and low and behold they WERE Memorex!) and at least SOME of the burned CD-R's play.....guess it's back to the horrible FM transmitter for the iPod though.....bummer for my beemer...... :thumbdwn:


----------

